# Recoding Door Locks to no lock you out?



## StolemyCorrado (Mar 30, 2007)

I have a 2002 a6 avant. We have recently locked ourselves out of the car on two occasions. Both involved having the second row doors open and pushing the key fob locking the door and then shutting the door behind us with the key fob still in the car. (Obviousl commments about not doing this aren't appreciated!) Once it was actually our child with the keys decided to push the lock button. The car is designed to not lock the driver door if it is open when pushing the key fob, if the door is open but not the second row doors. Since both times it invovled getting our small child out of the back I'm wondering with a full vagcom if I can reprogram it to do the same for the back doors as well. Pretty much I need a vagcom guru on this question!


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

That option is not in the factory coding tables...


----------

